# ONAPP & SOLUS Alternative! Preview :)



## DTraffic (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey VPSBoard,


A year ago, I posted about a 'solus' reseller theme that transformed solus reseller into a self serve VPS platform, anyways - I've taken the idea a step forward and made it my full time job. I decided instead, that SolusVM & OnApp need some fair competition - here's the end result: 


We @ http://det.io have been working on a SolusVM & OnApp alternative heavily on the past 12 months, and within the next few weeks will have a full release ready 

The platform will allow you to offer the following:
 


- Virtual Machines
- Containers - 
- Platform as a Service
  - One-Click Apps 
      - 100's of Bitnami Applications
      - Plenty of One-Click apps maintained by DET.io - 
  - Custom Applications
    - 
    - 
  - Services that can be attached to Applications:
    - 
  - All applications launched through PaaS are scalable: 
- High Availability


 -Storage as a Service:  


If you enjoyed the screenshots and would like to be notified when the software is released (and get special pricing for being an early subscriber) you can join our mail list here:

http://eepurl.com/cekk1z 

We don't spam, we haven't sent a mass email since we started collecting emails - and will be manually contacting you once our software is released 


Here's a quick preview video: 







And here's pricing & features:

 


Regarding the monthly cost, the cost is capped at 64GB RAM per Node, meaning the max cost is $16/mo/node for the Minified Edition & $32/mo/node for the Complete Edition with no hidden costs.
Our pricing model is designed to allow providers with small hypervisors (8/16/32) GB ram not have to pay as much as providers that use E5's with 128/256GB ram per node. (because small providers that can't afford the big dog machines need a fair go) 


Thanks heaps for reading this


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 5, 2016)

lol at the tabs in the video.


However it looks interesting.  The pricing schema is unique (don't have much thought over it anyways right now).  


I'd be interested in seeing how it gets used in the future.  Good luck!


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks interesting.  


I would like to see elastic billing and how it works with WHMCS.  Would be a good home appliance system as well, but the billing model would make it more expensive than unraid.


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 6, 2016)

VPSCorey said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> 
> I would like to see elastic billing and how it works with WHMCS.  Would be a good home appliance system as well, but the billing model would make it more expensive than unraid.



For billing we have two options: 


When elastic virtual machines are available in the future, then billing will work by accumulating the used resources over the hour. For example, if the VM starts off with 1GB ram for the first 10 minutes, then switches to 2GB for 10 minutes, then switches back to 1GB for the rest - 40 minutes. Then that hourly charge would be the cost equivalent of the total resource footprint the user used.

So in this case, if the provider is charging $10.00/mo for a 1GB ram VPS -> Which is on average $0.013/hr then instead of $0.0138 for this hour, the client will be charged $0.161 (13% more) 

It's simply based on math and isn't a tough thing to solve 

Regarding a Home Appliance, we will be supporting private clouds at a different pricing model (haven't been worked out yet).


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

We just launched our Virtualization brand under http://virtengine.com - join our mailing list and you'll be able to get amazing offers when we release in a couple weeks.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks very interesting. Pricing would really play a major role.


----------



## kunnu (Sep 24, 2016)

Which is SolusVM alternative?


I think preview is related to OnApp and not SolusVM also I request you to add pricing details.


----------



## DediByte (Sep 25, 2016)

Look interesting mate, keep it hard good if you think that could be really worth to buy than solusvm.


Regards


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 26, 2016)

There's no mention of any backup features. I really cannot understand why backups are second class features with most virtualization platforms...


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 27, 2016)

jeff2600 said:


> There's no mention of any backup features. I really cannot understand why backups are second class features with most virtualization platforms...



Our whole platform is redundant, including our Storage as a Service (Block & Object Storage).

We support snapshots, which are a form of backup, they are stored in the Storage as a Service system which includes its own redundancy. 

The client is then billed based on the Storage as a Service pricing (per GB of usage)
 



kunnu said:


> Which is SolusVM alternative?
> 
> 
> I think preview is related to OnApp and not SolusVM also I request you to add pricing details.



We already posted the pricing details under the two editions with their features. 

Check out this demo of launching a cloud server with our platform:
 







You can find more information in our documentation while we are revamping our website: https://docs.virtengine.com


Thanks


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 27, 2016)

DTraffic said:


> Our whole platform is redundant, including our Storage as a Service (Block & Object Storage).
> 
> We support snapshots, which are a form of backup, they are stored in the Storage as a Service system which includes its own redundancy.
> 
> The client is then billed based on the Storage as a Service pricing (per GB of usage)



Storage redundancy (or snapshots) does not substitute backups.


I cannot imagine anyone building a production system and not setting up a backup system.


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 27, 2016)

jeff2600 said:


> Storage redundancy (or snapshots) does not substitute backups.
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone building a production system and not setting up a backup system.



Snapshots are a form of backup for Virtual Machines, as they can also be directly downloaded via the storage system if the client would like to or they can be used to revert to a state. 

Our storage system as well is redundant, meaning that one failed server will not cause any data loss, which is additional security - this is part of the High Availability feature.


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 27, 2016)

DTraffic said:


> Snapshots are a form of backup for Virtual Machines, as they can also be directly downloaded via the storage system if the client would like to or they can be used to revert to a state.
> 
> Our storage system as well is redundant, meaning that one failed server will not cause any data loss, which is additional security - this is part of the High Availability feature.



Whatever way you want to spin it, snapshots are NOT backups. This is common IT knowledge/best practices/whatever...


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 27, 2016)

jeff2600 said:


> Whatever way you want to spin it, snapshots are NOT backups. This is common IT knowledge/best practices/whatever...



Hello, this will explain the type of high availability and backups we support: https://docs.virtengine.com/v1.5/16-high-availability/ha_failover/


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 27, 2016)

DTraffic said:


> Hello, this will explain the type of high availability and backups we support: https://docs.virtengine.com/v1.5/16-high-availability/ha_failover/



Right...


So, let's say a client requests to restore their VPS back to, let's say, one week back. Is this possible?


----------



## DTraffic (Sep 27, 2016)

jeff2600 said:


> Right...
> 
> 
> So, let's say a client requests to restore their VPS back to, let's say, one week back. Is this possible?



Yes that is what the snapshot functionality allows you to do.
They have to either schedule a snapshot or taken one and then they can revert to back to it in the future.


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 27, 2016)

DTraffic said:


> Yes that is what the snapshot functionality allows you to do.
> They have to either schedule a snapshot or taken one and then they can revert to back to it in the future.



Ok, I won't insist any more on this. Good luck with your product.


----------



## kunnu (Oct 1, 2016)

DTraffic said:


> Hey VPSBoard,



When you will release this? You said next week and still waiting.


*Great work. *


----------



## DTraffic (Oct 1, 2016)

kunnu said:


> When you will release this? You said next week and still waiting.
> 
> 
> *Great work. *



Hello, here's our current timeline:
 


V1.0


VirtEngine can be used for production, this is EST by November 1st 2016


V1.5


We are building migration tools at high priority for any KVM machines to be imported into OpenNebula / VirtEngine automatically which includes SolusVM/OnApp/Virtualizor automatically through our launcher. Which means you can also install our software on-top of your Compute nodes and import the VM's into VirtEngine.


This is EST by February/March 2017


V2.0


Yes we will be eventually supporting multi clouds such as: CloudStack Proxmox OpenStack


We will also offer AWS/DigitalOcean/Azure/Google Cloud Platform migration for the end-user, so the user will be able to import their profile from these companies and migrate any VM from there.


----------



## buildmyblock (Oct 19, 2016)

looks interesting id like to see how it looks in the future your coming into a hard market to compete in but i wish you all the best and i might upon release setup a small test box to test it out


----------



## DTraffic (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Sorry we had a bit of a delay, this week (monday-tuesday) you will be able to setup the opensource part of the platform:

VirtEngine GitHub

Through our documentation: VirtEngine Documentation

Also check out the following parts of our website:


VirtEngine - OpenSource Cloud Platform VirtEngine Blog
VirtEngine Forums


Contact us if you want to setup ([email protected] a trial on your own servers, and we will also have a public demo soon.


Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 20, 2016)

Interesting.  I'll try setting this up in a few days down the line.


----------

